# Movie piracy



## Kloudmutt (May 30, 2007)

okay so people say paracyis bad because yada yada yada... but what the dont tell you is that people who buy it (down here in MÃ©xico) is people who win an average of 150 bucks per week to susteain familys of 5 people.

so piracy is unfair for the industry but a 20 buck dvd is a complete rip off down here.

they say its expensive due to piracy, thats bull and they know it i just recently bougth "the nigth of the living dead" for 1 buck original but the dvd only had the movie, but thats ok because thats what i wanted to see, so the point is:

piracy is bad  / poor people have no rigth to have entertainment

piracy is bad  /  but the original movie prices are wrong too

movie prices are ok / but they should produce something cheapper for poor people


----------



## DragonMaster626 (May 30, 2007)

Piracy is wrong but you do have a very strong point about it. If people are doing nothing to help them out, why don't companies (or even us) donate some of their (or our own things) products that they (or we)don't use anymore that are left in stock and are trying to get them off the shelf so they can put in the newer ones? All sorts of DVD's that sit on the shelf that no one buys? They should also give them the newer ones that come onto the shelf too, as much as they need the money to keep their company running why don't they at least give it away to the people who really need it.


----------



## Vgm22 (May 30, 2007)

I have to agree with ya there. If movie companies donated movies that aren't that great or ones that are just stock piled then we wouldn't have to pirate movie or for that fact music. I'm poor myself and I download music using Limewire for myself. I don't go and sell it to make myself money. I do give my friends and will get songs for my friends who want songs. I think that if the music companies did the samething piracy will stop.


----------



## Rostam The Grey (May 30, 2007)

If they didn't pay celebrities millions of dollars per movie then they wouldn't need to charge so much. Not to mention all of the crap they add that hardly anyone watches. A DVD doesn't cost that much to make and the companies usually make their money back and then some at the theatres. Piracy is wrong, but price gouging is too. Economics teaches us this is ok and it's not price gouging. But then people who are below the curve economically loose out. I think they should make higher priced versions like the extended cut with added features, and also a cheap version with just the movie and no bonuses like THX or multiple languages. I think they could charge enough for the extended version to cover the cheaper version. The demand bonuses for the cheaper version would also probably outweigh it. I can see some movies like Lord of the Rings that I would pay extra for the special versions. But others that I might still like to own that I would only want the cheap version like As Good As It Gets.


----------



## Horrorshow (May 30, 2007)

Piracy is bad because movies are made for profit. :]


----------



## Wolf-Bone (May 30, 2007)

doesn't Night of the Living Dead belong to the public domain anyway? Anyway, this topic should be closed, because apparently we're not allowed to discuss anything illegal anymore.


----------



## teygrim (May 30, 2007)

Sure piracys bad and all that, but what really pisses me off is how they're starting to put piracy adds on the unpirated DVDs. I pay full price for my DVDs I don't need to see more antipiracy adds.


----------



## Aden (May 30, 2007)

Wait, did I post something in here? Do I smell..._censorship_? O..o

/INTERNET.
//Serious business
///Don't care


----------

